# MAMP Pro: paramètrer l'accès à http://monserveur.local/MAMP/



## dmsr (22 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

Après avoir utilisé pendant des années MAMP sans problème, j'ai voulu passer à MAMP pro (besoin d"être sur le port 80 et besoin d'avoir des sous-domaines sur mon serveur de développement via les VirtualHosts)

J'ai un réseau local avec:
un macmini comme serveur web (http://macmini.local/)
un macbook sur lequel je développe

Depuis ce changement je n'arrive plus à me connecter à tout ce qui se trouve dans le répertoire /MAMP/ (comme par ex phpmyadmin sur le serveur web) en utilisant l'url http://macmini.local/MAMP/:



> *Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /MAMP on this server.
> *



alors qu'*il n'y a aucun problème pour accèder aux pages web avec la racine  http://macmini.local/* depuis n'importe quelle machine sur le LAN.

Pour gérer mes bases de données je suis donc obliger de me déplacer et de travailler directement sur le macmini, alors qu'avant je faisait tout depuis mon macbook (_je sais! je suis fainéant et depuis le wifi je ne veux plus me déplacer!_).

J'ai donc regardé le fichier de configuration d'Apache httpd.conf depuis l'éditeur de template de MAMP pro
File->Edit Template->Apache htppd.conf à la ligne 635 on trouve:

```
Alias /phpMyAdmin "/Library/Application Support/living-e/MAMP PRO/phpMyAdmin"

<Directory "/Library/Application Support/living-e/MAMP PRO/phpMyAdmin">
    Options Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
    Allow from localhost
    Allow from 127.0.0.1
    Allow from ::1
</Directory>

Alias /SQLiteManager "/Applications/MAMP/bin/SQLiteManager"

<Directory "/Applications/MAMP/bin/SQLiteManager">
    Options Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
    Allow from localhost
    Allow from 127.0.0.1
    Allow from ::1
</Directory>

Alias /MAMP "/Library/Application Support/living-e/MAMP PRO/mamp"

<Directory "/Library/Application Support/living-e/MAMP PRO/mamp">
    Options Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
    Allow from localhost
    Allow from 127.0.0.1
    Allow from ::1
</Directory>
```
Pour ces 3 dossiers j'ai ajouté la directive "Allow from macmini.local" mais rien n'y fait!

Notes:
-Pour l'instant je n'ai aucun virtual host paramétré (mais quelquechose me dit qu'il en faudrait au moins un...)
-J'ai changé le mot de passe root mySQL
-Changer l'option [General] Run Apache/MySQL server as user: www/mysql ou user/user ne change rien
-ni celle [MySQL] "Allow local acces only" qu'elle soit cochée ou non
-Dans le panneau Host/Advanced les seuls paramètres sélectionnés pour localhost (défault) sont: Includes, FollowSymLinks, AllowOverride,Order, Allow
-Il n'y a aucun fichier .htaccess sur le serveur qui pourraient changer la configuration

Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution qui me permettrait de continuer à développer depuis mon lit (sans avoir à aller bidouiller dans le bureau où se trouve le macmini)  
Merci


----------



## iliberator (12 Décembre 2009)

dmsr a dit:


> J'ai un réseau local avec:
> un macmini comme serveur web (http://macmini.local/)
> un macbook sur lequel je développe



J'ai exactement le meme problème. visiblement personne ne t'a répondu !
ca va être dur !

J'ai viré MAMP puis réinstallé à nouveau... mais rien y fait !
Help !


----------



## dmsr (12 Décembre 2009)

Salut, j'ai trouvé de l'aide sur Macbidouille

La fin du topic avec l'utilisateur ThickParasite c'est un peu n'importe quoi, je crois qu'il n'a pas bien pris le temps de comprendre le problème...
mais avant qu'il ne vienne se la pêter avec ses 30 macs, tu trouveras la solution...

@+


----------



## iliberator (13 Décembre 2009)

dmsr a dit:


> Salut, j'ai trouvé de l'aide sur Macbidouille
> 
> La fin du topic avec l'utilisateur ThickParasite c'est un peu n'importe quoi, je crois qu'il n'a pas bien pris le temps de comprendre le problème...
> mais avant qu'il ne vienne se la pêter avec ses 30 macs, tu trouveras la solution...
> ...




Salut. Merci pour ta reponse rapide. Je viens de survoler ton lien sur macbi. Je ne pense pas avoir suivi tout ça ... en meme temps, j'ai VRAIMENT survolé.

Bon. J'ai finalement trouvé la réponse peu après avoir posté ici :
très simple :
A la racine de mon disque dur (du mac où est installé MAMP), j'ai fais afficher les fichiers caché (très rapide avec TinkerTool).
Ensuite j'ai trouvé le fichier .htdocs.... QUE J'AI SUPPRIME aussitôt !

'Me suis reloggé sur mon MAMP local (y compris avec mon mac distant)... et tout est rentré dans l'ordre !

Tous simple 

...sacré WordPress... A retenir donc ! et encore merci à toi pour ta réponse.


----------



## dmsr (13 Décembre 2009)

Dans mon cas yavait aucun .htaccess
Tu as tt supprimé du fichier htaccess ou juste les lignes qui te génaient?
Parce que ds un htaccess ya bcp de chose possible qu'on peut faire et pas des moins inutiles!
Si tu as tt mis à la corbeille, c un peu bourin qd même! 

le site sur htaccess plein de bons trucs pour ton site/serveur
http://www.askapache.com/


----------



## iliberator (13 Décembre 2009)

dmsr a dit:


> Dans mon cas yavait aucun .htaccess
> Tu as tt supprimé du fichier htaccess ou juste les lignes qui te génaient?
> Parce que ds un htaccess ya bcp de chose possible qu'on peut faire et pas des moins inutiles!
> Si tu as tt mis à la corbeille, c un peu bourin qd même!
> ...



Bourrin... sans doute. Mais j'avais tellement les boules... J'avais regardé, ce fichiers ne comportait que qlq lignes... 
bof... 
donc j'ai supprimé.
je vais regarder askapache qd meme. merci pour le lien. C cool.


----------



## dmsr (13 Décembre 2009)

Tu n'as pas gardé une copie du htaccess? Je peux regarder pour savoir à quoi il servait.
Il était où exactement? ds htdocs? tu n'y avais pas installé Wordpress par hazard?


----------



## iliberator (13 Décembre 2009)

dmsr a dit:


> Tu n'as pas gardé une copie du htaccess? Je peux regarder pour savoir à quoi il servait.
> Il était où exactement? ds htdocs? tu n'y avais pas installé Wordpress par hazard?



non. je n'ai pas gardé de copie. C'est rare venant de moi... mais l'empressement de virer ce qui me bloquait !

En fait, oui, j'avais installé WordPress... et tout allait bien, jusqu'au moment où j'ai voulu changer les URL visible dans les reglages de wordpress. (Je voulais laisser le serveur sur le macmini (wordpress+MAMP) et avec un nom de domaine que je possède en .fr y accéder... Jusque là, tout va bien, et ça fonctionnait. Or je ne voulais plus que dans certains cas l'url visible par un tiers soit du type xxxxx.dyndsn.org:8888/wordpress/
(j'avais pourtant demandé à faire une redirection de mon domaine en .fr en http vers mon dyndns local.) *Ca fonctionne bien* sauf dans certains cas où l'adresse visible du navigateur se remet en :8888/wordpress/ :mouais:

C'est après cette manip malencontreuse des réglages wordpress que le .htdocs c'est planqué à la racine de mon macmini pour ne plus me laisser la main sur MAMP.

Du coup, j'ai (encore) racheté un pack chez un hébergeur... Je mettrais tout dessus le plus tôt possible.


----------



## bugman (22 Décembre 2009)

Heureusement qu'avec une autre machine que 127.0.0.1 tu n'y as pas acces par defaut ! Cette page /MAMP donne le mot de passe de ta base de données.

A mon avis (pas testé mais ça doit etre ça) il faut que tu ajoutes une ligne du style "Allow from 10.0.0.6" <- en remplacent ici l'adresse par celle de ta machine qui veut y accéder.

@+


----------



## myu421 (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 
je rencontre le même problème que vous, lorsque je veux me connecter à mon phpmyadmin ce message apparait : *Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /MAMP/phpmyadmin.php on this server.
Apache/2.0.59 (Unix) PHP/5.2.5 DAV/2 Server at localhost Port 8888*
Cela depuis que j'ai malencontreusement modifié l'adresse URL de mon site wordpress (dans le tableau de bord Wordpress) par localhost8889.
J'ai essayé de faire les modif' que vous avez mis en rajoutant la ligne : _Allow from 192.168.0.x_ (avec mon bon numéro pour le x), mais ça ne marche toujours pas.
Dans mon code de base je n'ai pas la même chose que vous (je n'utilise pas la version pro de Mamp): 

```
Alias /phpMyAdmin "/Applications/MAMP/bin/phpMyAdmin"

<Directory "/Applications/MAMP/bin/phpMyAdmin">
    Options Indexes MultiViews
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

Alias /SQLiteManager "/Applications/MAMP/bin/SQLiteManager"

<Directory "/Applications/MAMP/bin/SQLiteManager">
    Options Indexes MultiViews
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

Alias /MAMP "/Applications/MAMP/bin/mamp"

<Directory "/Applications/MAMP/bin/mamp">
    Options Indexes MultiViews
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```
(J'avais mis les mêmes lignes que vous pour voir, mais sans résultat)

Est-ce que vous savez d'où le problème peut venir ?

Merci d'avance !

(j'ai vu que cette discussion date de pas mal de temps, mais vous êtes le seul que j'ai trouvé à avoir eu la même problème)


----------

